# S&w m&p 15-22



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

Just wondering what folks thoughts are on this. Played with a friends and it is a fun shoot. I was at the gun show today and it was $419 out the door.

I figure it pays for itself in somewhere around a year of shooting compared to an AK-47 (I have not been an AR15 guy). This is considering .22LR at around $18/brick vs 7.62x39 at just over $200/thousand. I figure in a day of shooting on our range we can go though 10-12 magazines easy.

It's a lot lighter (especially loaded) compared to an AK. DW likes the heft of it ~5 lbs). She also likes the adjustable butt stock. Why do I have a feeling that if I get one I will end up getting his and hers. I like the fact that you can use standard AR15 accessories on it. Anyone have suggestions on a red dot scope that works well with it at a reasonable price?

Downside is the magazines are a) expensive compared to AKs b) seem a little bit rinky dink and potentially prone to failure (the little assist knob to help with loading) and c) quad rail is not removable. Any other downsides?

It seems to shoot well although I hear there were issues with early runs and FTFs. I have not spoken with anyone or read reviews of using specialty rounds (for example tracers) with it. 

So any comments appreciated.

Mike


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Ruger 10/22. $200 out the door, and plenty accurate...but, then again I have a couple of them ;-)
Matt


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I'd consider em, if the magazines were rock solid, meant to last forever, and tough enough to take abuse. Love my 10-22's, but the mags are fragile...


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

If you are not an AR guy, it isn't much help in training for an AR. Any 22 rifle would make as much noise and be as cheap to shoot as it is. Mossberg makes a cheaper AR lookalike 22, it is really light, and has some cheap features and construction to boot. The Mossberg doesn't have any removable parts, if I got one, I would want to be able to set it up like my real AR. 

These guys sell some very reasonable red dot sights. I don't have one, yet, but know several people who are very happy with the various models they have. 

http://primaryarms.com/category.sc;...B22EE271CF302C818CB.qscstrfrnt03?categoryId=5


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Iâve got one that I set up to match my Colt LE6920 right down to the sling, VFG and rail mounted light. Itâs lighter than a standard M4gery, but you can add some weight to make up for it. 

The single best feature that the S&W MP15-22 has going for it is the bolt release that actually works like it should, this allows some replication of drills that isnât possible with other .22 AR Uppers or conversion units. Most other .22s have to be slingshot to release the bolt. Not bad if you train that way for every mag change, but I donât. 

So far itâs been very reliable and more accurate than my Spikeâs Tactical .22 conversion unit, no doubt due to the S&W having the correct twist for a .22LR whereas my Colt has 1:7â. I use plain old Wally World bulk and it runs like a champ. As a trainer it works pretty well, I can use it for CQB drills on my armor plate targets without damaging the steel and we also use them in the indoor range where we have our IDPA matches. They really work well for doing low-light drills in the indoor range. 

Besides the utility as an AR trainer, it is flat out a blast to shoot. My 7-year-old loves shooting it on animal silhouettes and has gotten pretty good at mowing them down while resting the VFG on the bench and using the dot sight. Biggest problem is keeping the mags loaded.

I put a Vortex on mine rather than spring for an Aimpoint. So far, so good. 

Chuck


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

texican said:


> I'd consider em, if the magazines were rock solid, meant to last forever, and tough enough to take abuse. Love my 10-22's, but the mags are fragile...


Just curious...as my Ram-line mags have yet to fail me ove 20 plus years. Did I just get lucky with them, or did I miss something? The cheap-o ones are truly junk, but I've got a few that never caused problems...
Matt


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Ruger makes a 10/22 tricked out like an AR-15 also

It's called an SR-22

http://davesguns.info/images/ruger sr-22.jpg


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

The 10/22 has climbed in price quite a bit over the past few years. Plus you're just getting a basic rifle. You're going to end up spending alot more trying to "trick out" the 10/22 than you would just buying a .22lr AR15 clone.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Roadking said:


> Just curious...as my Ram-line mags have yet to fail me ove 20 plus years. Did I just get lucky with them, or did I miss something? The cheap-o ones are truly junk, but I've got a few that never caused problems...
> Matt


My first batch of ram-lines delaminated after a year. Then the assault weapons ban arrived, and well, we know how that worked out. Have replaced them, but keep the 50 rounders stored safely away, and just keep the 30 rounders on the 10-22s... and even they go bad. Half of them the lip feed's are worn badly. Should pick up some metal lipped ones.

I keep a dozen virgins in the cabinet, just in case. Dozen virgin magazines that is, just in case folks were thinking I was hoarding virgins.
edited to add: I've tricked out my 10-22... put a scope on it, sighted it in at 200yds, and can consistently hit a coke can at that distance. Does that count for tricked out. Put one of those bump fire trigger thingies and you've got as close to a machine gun as you'd ever want, without paying 5K and a transfer tax fee. And, still be legal.


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

200yds is pretty go with a .22lr. The problem is that with the drop on a .22 you're going to have a harder time hitting stuff closer in.


----------



## Tarheel (Jan 24, 2010)

texican said:


> My first batch of ram-lines delaminated after a year. Then the assault weapons ban arrived, and well, we know how that worked out. Have replaced them, but keep the 50 rounders stored safely away, and just keep the 30 rounders on the 10-22s... and even they go bad. Half of them the lip feed's are worn badly. Should pick up some metal lipped ones.
> 
> I keep a dozen virgins in the cabinet, just in case. Dozen virgin magazines that is, just in case folks were thinking I was hoarding virgins.
> edited to add: I've tricked out my 10-22... put a scope on it, sighted it in at 200yds, and can consistently hit a coke can at that distance. Does that count for tricked out. Put one of those bump fire trigger thingies and you've got as close to a machine gun as you'd ever want, without paying 5K and a transfer tax fee. And, still be legal.


Not to high jack, but has anybody found a decent banana clip for the 10-22 that don't jam. I have found shooting CCI ammo that I don't have the problem of jams but with the cheaper stuff, well you know.

And texican- How about elaborating on that "bump fire trigger thingie"


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

Tarheel,

Here is a deal on CCI you might be interested in:


http://www.jetguns.com/blazer-22lr-ammo-case-5250-rounds-10021-p-2854.html

Mike


----------



## Tarheel (Jan 24, 2010)

Mike in Ohio said:


> Tarheel,
> 
> Here is a deal on CCI you might be interested in:
> 
> ...


Thanks ! I bookmarked that page, will read through it tonight.

Tarheel


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

Getting slightly off topic, here is a deal on 12 gauge slugs......

http://www.sgammo.com/product/centurion/250rds-12-gauge-centurion-1-18-oz-slug-275-inch-1400-fps

Mike


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> How about elaborating on that "*bump fire trigger thingie*"


Here are some versions:

[ame]http://www.google.com/search?complete=1&hl=en&source=hp&q=hell+fire+trigger+1022&aq=f&aqi=g10&aql=f&oq=[/ame]


----------



## Tarheel (Jan 24, 2010)

Bearfootfarm,

Thanks for the info. I believe the DW is better off working her finger. Did not seem to get good reviews on what I looked at. The old saying "You learn something new every day" applies here.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I believe the DW is better off working her finger. Did not seem to get good reviews on what I looked at.


I agree they are pretty much useless gimmicks, but a lot of people bought them, and they were made to fit many different guns.

If I wanted a "rapid fire" 10/22 and had lots of money, I'd go this route:

[ame]http://www.google.com/search?complete=1&hl=en&source=hp&q=1022+gatling&aq=f&aqi=&aql=f&oq=[/ame]


----------



## Tarheel (Jan 24, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I agree they are pretty much useless gimmicks, but a lot of people bought them, and they were made to fit many different guns.
> 
> If I wanted a "rapid fire" 10/22 and had lots of money, I'd go this route:
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?complete=1&hl=en&source=hp&q=1022+gatling&aq=f&aqi=&aql=f&oq=


And I thought she was happy with her new Ruger LCP, How would she react with that thing. 

Sorry Mike for the high jack. Thanks for the ammo links too.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I agree they are pretty much useless gimmicks, but a lot of people bought them, and they were made to fit many different guns.
> 
> If I wanted a "rapid fire" 10/22 and had lots of money, I'd go this route:
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?complete=1&hl=en&source=hp&q=1022+gatling&aq=f&aqi=&aql=f&oq=


A friend of mine did that, fun thing, but got him tossed from the range.
As for decent banana clip, I have yet to have any of my Ram-Line 25 rounders give me a problem. Granted, they are around 20 years old, I have no idea what the current supplies are like. Never owned the 50 or 100 round drum. Mainly because I used a friend's, and had way too many jams, no matter the ammo. Again, 20 years ago. They were similar to my old Calico P-100 (?) I believe; 100 round drum sat on top of the pistol, a constant jammer. In contrast, my Tec-22 was as flawless with the ram line mags as the Ruger.
Matt


----------



## wottahuzzee (Jul 7, 2006)

S&w m&p 15-22 

We picked up one at a gunshow the weekend before last. Mr. Huzzee took it up to our local indoor range and sighted it in for me. He said it is a sweet little gun, so we're thinking about picking up another one, maybe two. So, yes, if you can afford it, get them both now. 

As a side note, I've got rheumatoid arthritis and have trouble using pistols, so this will be my home defense weapon when the big guy goes out of town.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I have yet to have any of my Ram-Line 25 rounders give me a problem


I have several Butler Creek 25 rd mags that are 30 years old and still going strong


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I have several Butler Creek 25 rd mags that are 30 years old and still going strong


I only have 2 of them...kinda forget about them since they don't come out often...but yes, Butlers are very good as well.
Matt


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

I'll add that the Butler Creek is the way to go. Get the Steel Lips version though, not the Hot Lips.


----------



## tgmr05 (Aug 27, 2007)

Butler Creek steel lips seem to work OK most of the time, but the current best banana type magazine for a 10/22 in quality, reliability go to tactical innovations. They were pricey to start with, but have come down. They can be adjusted to fit, as well. The aluminum ones are nice, but pricey. The composite work great and are more affordable.

You can go to rimfirecentral.com to find out just about anything you want about rimfires.....


----------



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

Hello all RON L here

New to the TL here, but not to guns, nor Preps! I see the Item in question as a Great Traner weapon, those that have an AR-15 and want to Train Family members onthe use of and feel of the AR, will find this weapon of great use! That said, I did see many Sage comments above that add thier are many other 22 Caliber rifles to consider? Granted just over 400$ is not a bad Price these days, youy can Buy a Marlin 22 for 1/2 that cost or the Ruger rifle 10/22 as well? I see it as taylor your 22 needs with what your goal is and you won't go wrong? if you own AR's and have younger or less familuar members of the family or group the S & W 22 Clone is a Good fit, but if not, consider othrs and take thre 200$ saved and buy mags, ammo, a decent scope and case? Make your $ go as far as it will allow you! Thats my Motto?


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

I forgot about Tactical Innovations. I've heard nothing but great reviews about them. Might have to pick one up if they're actually decently priced now. BC SL is still the poor mans way to go


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> BC SL is still the poor mans way to go


There's no need to pay more for something that does the exact same thing


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Roadking said:


> Ruger 10/22. $200 out the door, and plenty accurate...but, then again I have a couple of them ;-)
> Matt


Agreed, I love my 10/22 and it is just as accurate as any of the other 22's (bolt actions) I have..


----------



## bobleeswagger (Jan 27, 2011)

Personally, I'd prefer the 10/22 or the Marlin Model 60 to the M&P. I've heard of a few accounts of poor reliability with the M&P, and I don't like the mags. Ruger is by far my favorite, it comes apart simply and replacement parts are EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

bobleeswagger said:


> Personally, I'd prefer the 10/22 or the Marlin Model 60 to the M&P. I've heard of a few accounts of poor reliability with the M&P, and I don't like the mags. Ruger is by far my favorite, it comes apart simply and replacement parts are EVERYWHERE.


Marlin 60 is a nice shooter, just not a fan of tube feeds myself.
Matt


----------



## bobleeswagger (Jan 27, 2011)

Both detachable magazines and tube feeding systems have their ups and downs. With a detachable mag, you can drop it when you're getting out of a truck etc. and not have it when you need it. Generally they're easy to carry spares, though. Then again, if you get a big dent in a tube, you can be hamstrung with them too. I guess that's why we need several of each


----------

